
The March Toward a DIY Metal 3D Printer - rolph
https://hackaday.com/2019/07/26/the-march-toward-a-diy-metal-3d-printer/
======
antisemiotic
Interesting, though it seems quite dangerous. At least it kind of has a built-
in failsafe - the electron beam will stop working if air enters the enclosure
(unlike lasers used for selective laser melting, which would happily set metal
powder on fire if given oxygen to do do).

